

Hacking your body for perfect sleep - intenex
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/sprayable-sleep-sleep-you-spray-on-your-skin/x/1694564#251

======
ledzep2
To make a more generalized question:

How do we find out that such health products are genuine or can work as they
advertised?

